# Stump grinding business help needed



## Squid327WFD3 (Aug 8, 2009)

First off its been a long time since ive posted on here I’ve been out of any tree related work for a few years now. So I’m starting over again instead of working for someone me and 2 guys from my dept decided that we want to start our own stump grinding business. Something to do on our days off since we are laid off from construction. 

I already have an old husky walk behind stump grinder I bought a few years ago to do my stumps and we are currently looking at buying grinder along the lines of a Vermeer SC252or SC352, Rayco RG50, or Carlton SP7015 not 100% sure I’m open to opinions 


What should I know and what does everyone recommend

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## bruce6670 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lose the 2 partners.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 8, 2009)

*ditto!*



bruce6670 said:


> Lose the 2 partners.



i'd buy the sc352 or the carlton 4012


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Aug 8, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> Lose the 2 partners.


I lose the partners I lose the money,each of us work different days so atleast if we line up work right we will have work 6 days a week so each of us don't conflict with shifts.


----------



## Scottscape (Aug 8, 2009)

partners are for dancing, 4012 or 7015


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> Lose the 2 partners.



16 men on a deadman's chest... boo hoo hoo I need some rum


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2009)

Squid327WFD3 said:


> I lose the partners I lose the money,each of us work different days so atleast if we line up work right we will have work 6 days a week so each of us don't conflict with shifts.



At the end of the day you each will split 60 bucks... and a bottle a rum.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Aug 9, 2009)

Beg, borrow, cheat, and steal
NEVER EVER have a business parter to maney hands in the cookie jar to much BS


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 9, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> Lose the 2 partners.



Can't agree more. 
partners are for dancing, not for business. Partners in business is the fastest way to destroy friendships.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> Can't agree more.
> partners are for dancing, not for business. Partners in business is the fastest way to destroy friendships.



I think a silent partner with a billion dollars and needing tax shelter would kick arse.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 9, 2009)

Other then the Vermeer 25, I'm not familiar with the others. The only stump grinders I've used is a Dosko 13hp manual push stand behind that I owned for several years and the 25hp Vermeer you mentioned. The little ones are nice for getting thru fences, self propelled is must to me after wrestling that Dosko for a few years, granted I had a little arm that I could attach to my riding lawn mower which helped get it into position. One that can be loaded in a little trailer would be nice for fuel economy on your vehicle. However it sounds like you already have a little one that fits that bill, so I guess in that case I would go for the biggest I could afford to do the stumps that are too big for the little stump grinder, that way you can handle a larger range of stumps in a larger range of locations. Good luck.


----------



## treessw313 (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree, no partners, maybe when the work picks up you could have them help you but leave them out of the biz. As for the grinders, we runn a sc 352 with the works. 4x4 backfill blade and diesel engine. This machine has done us great. It is also nice, cause you dont need a huge truck to pull it, and you can still get the machine through a 36" gate with the outside duals off, something some guys cant. As far as the maint. it has been very minimal other than the choice in our teeth. As long as you price your stumps right, even the big ones will not give you a prob and stilll allow you to take home a good check. I to am a fire fighter. I understand what you are getting at with the buddy thing, but as long as you trust them, leave it at that.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 9, 2009)

With partners on diffent shifts, I assume one guy will be doing the grinding on his day off. How do you guys get paid if the same guy does all the work meaning if all the work works out to be on his or more on one guys shift than the others? Three way split? 

Partners that each get the work and perform the same work themselves would work out. More motivation. But then, how do you split the cost of the machine and maintainence? Could work out. Be prepared to buy out one or more of the partners some day. Work out an agreement ahead of time. I thought of doing this same type of idea when buying a hunting property years ago with two other friends. Good thing I didn't. One moved away and hunts only every so often and the other guy wants to hunt a different part of the state now. Neither would have been good long term.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 9, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> Lose the 2 partners.



:agree2:tom trees


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Aug 9, 2009)

The way its setup now with our shifts is we work 3 days on 3 days off 3 nights on 3 nights off and just to confuse everyone you get a Kelly day thrown in where you get a extra day thrown in during the month 

All work will be on after day shifts and days off, as a second job firefighters don't make a whole hell of a lot of money 

I’m not too worried about the partner thing but the way its looking I might just do it with myself and one guy because the other guy doesn't want to spend the money that we are figuring its going to cost to start up this business venture. Cost will be 50/50 and if I have to buy him out in the future I’m not too worried about it 

Any upkeep will be done by me since I’m the more incline one the truckie is good at smashing and lugging stuff.

As for the money thing we figured out that at the end of the month after expenses were covered we would split the money


----------



## capetrees (Aug 9, 2009)

Split evenly? Keep track of hours and jobs and after two or three months see if its all working fair and adjust.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 10, 2009)

Split evenly? What if one partner loses money on all his sales, while the other rakes in the cash. 

Like most others here, I would say lose the partner. Hire him as an employee to work when you are on shift. Let him sell jobs and get a % of the profit, but you should remain in total control. 

Had a partner in a business. Worst decision I ever made.


----------



## TreeAbuser (Aug 30, 2009)

As mentioned earlier, try to get something 4x4. The walk behinds are decent but on bigger jobs they do more bouncing than grinding. Tow behind are economical, but then there is the issue of space. 
From business perspective, partnering is always nice to have that cushion and ability to split costs. However this is more of a one man jab, due to the fact that its not really time crucial, nor the jobs themselves take that long. If you become stretched you can always hire someone for relatively cheap to run behind you with a rake and a blower.
Good Luck!


----------



## kevin callahan (Aug 31, 2009)

stump grinding is a very competative buisness, For you guys just starting I would get a smaller machine that can still handle bigger stumps, like a 630b pull behind, You can find a good machine under 5000. I believe you may get into too much overhead with a large machine. You dont want to work for two years just to brake even on equiptment and upkeep


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 1, 2009)

I know your prolly sick of hearing this but man lose @ least one of the "partners". stump grinding is tough, tough business and i am afraid u will find that it will be a major pain will u & 2 others. i can see 1 maybe but 2 is gonna be a rough one!!

if ur close friends now just wait till u been operating a bit & u wont be anymore! i sure wouldnt go in with 2 others on financing a grinder! oh my...u will have issues, trust me. maybe u buy grinder and put one to work and u work the times he cant or sumthin. u may think u r gonna make more money but huhuh it aint gonna work out.

anyway...as for a grinder? we run a Vermeer SC352 & we really like it. But u can expect to spend $10-$20K for a quality grinder.

Good Luck!


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Sep 1, 2009)

we decided to hold off on the buisness for now its going to be me and another firefighter come spring time. We bought a 352 from a retired from buisness / deceased sale for a few grand it needs a good tuneup and some TLC it sat in the yard with no use for a while the lady said after her husband passed away.I have my plow truck to pull it around with for now if we get it running but its not as big as i'd like its only a F250. I'm going to look over the winter for a used 1 ton flatbed/stake dump or masons dump truck insted of wearing out my truck.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like a plan....

Best of luck!


----------



## Apocalypsse (Sep 2, 2009)

Squid327WFD3 said:


> we decided to hold off on the buisness for now its going to be me and another firefighter come spring time. We bought a 352 from a retired from buisness / deceased sale for a few grand it needs a good tuneup and some TLC it sat in the yard with no use for a while the lady said after her husband passed away.I have my plow truck to pull it around with for now if we get it running but its not as big as i'd like its only a F250. I'm going to look over the winter for a used 1 ton flatbed/stake dump or masons dump truck insted of wearing out my truck.



F250 is huge, our utes is Aussieland will fit in the tray of the effy, we have no problems towing a Rayco 1635 and putting a Stump Humper in the tray with all equipment we need.


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Sep 3, 2009)

Apocalypsse said:


> F250 is huge, our utes is Aussieland will fit in the tray of the effy, we have no problems towing a Rayco 1635 and putting a Stump Humper in the tray with all equipment we need.



I have no idea what a Ute is but i assume its like the smaller sized trucks i saw in the UK.I plan on loading everything on my 16 foot trailer the grinder,tools,fuel and other related items


----------



## Apocalypsse (Sep 4, 2009)

1 ton ute. Can put on 2 stumpies + all needed tools no problems.


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Apocalypsse said:


> 1 ton ute. Can put on 2 stumpies + all needed tools no problems.



thats a 1 ton it looks the same size as my ranger


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Sep 5, 2009)

Start two businesses, you do the grinding the other two remove the grindings, back fill and seed.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 7, 2009)

Squid, I have a 03 Tacoma Double cab 4x4 I pull my Rayco 1625 with NO problems at all..If you have a 1635ish type of Vermeer..and an F-250, you wont have any problems pulling it. I have been doing stumping as a side business for about 3 yrs and I have paid back my machine about 2 times over already. I do wish I had the larger machine with 4x4 and the chip plow more often than not, but my machine is a 97' and I have only had to replace the expensive polychain belt and switched to greenteeth..other than an oil change every 50 hrs and regular greasing, I have had ZERO problems with my Rayco. If your trailer will allow I would also recommend getting the dual rear tires for traction and stability on ANY kind of a hill or grade. They're a PIA to take on and off to get through gates, but well worth the effort.


----------



## squad143 (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't comment on the stump grinders, but you're best to do it alone. Schedule the work on your days off. If you get that busy, hire the other firefighter (hourly or per job) for when you're at the hall. Save your stump money and upgrade to bigger equipment when you have the $$.


----------



## traestree (Sep 12, 2009)

*Vermeer*

Best bang for the buck after trying out 5 others on the market I settled with a Vermeer SC502. With the Perkins motor and Green Teeth you cant go wrong. I pull it with a 4x4 dakota and in tight spots use an old skidsteer to move it around.
Only partner I want is the one I sleep and dance with.
Stump grinding is not gonna make you alot of money unless you are willing to travel far and advertise wide.

Best of luck


----------

